# NC, Charlotte--looking for D&D Group



## Pepper001 (Jul 13, 2009)

Hi,

I just recently moved to Charlotte and am looking for a D&D group.  I am open to 3.5e/4.0e. Most of my experience is in 3.5 and I had just started dabbling in 4.0 before I relocated here. I am also open to other gaming systems.

Please send me a private message if you are interested in adding me to your group.

Thanks,
Pepper


----------

